# 11/09/2013 Did Anyone think to Dredge the Lake?? ~ East Rutheford, NJ -Movie Night



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Halloween is almost here! So much time and energy gets devoted to make the season better year after year.

After it's all over, I find I'm lost for quite a few months until i nail down a new theme, select the next party date.. etc etc..

I would like to invite anyone who is in my area to come on over to watch Horror films on Saturday Afternoon / evening 11/09/13 -Could be Something new, Something old.. It doesn't really matter. My current batch of friends arent crazy about Horror, or Halloween. 

I would just like to meet people who actually like and enjoy the things I do. I wouldn't even mind cooking - I'm an excellent cook. - I have a few albums posted on here... Mostly food.. LOL .... I have to get better at taking prop pictures.....

So if you are interested, please respond here or by private message- 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------

